# Sport Stacking?



## cubecraze1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sport stacking thread
do you sport stack?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to get into it.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I want to get into it.



Cool!
you're lucky to be in canada,
too expensive in Australia.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't at the moment... but I have an inkling that I will be getting a set for my birthday this Friday 

It might be fun to start off with, seeing how bad I can be at it... but after a while I can imagine it just won;t be the same as Cubing because its exactly the same... every single time, whereas solving a cube is never the same twice :confused:


----------



## balloon6610 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got it now  vey fun actually but you really need a precise hand and need to be very calm or your cup will fall off. Need a lot of practice though like cubing now my time is about 20 seconds (Very slow)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> you really need a precise hand and need to be very calm or your cup will fall off.



Not me then  I'm Dyspraxic so I have so little co-ordination in my hands I can't even catch a football


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 6, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Cool!
> you're lucky to be in canada,
> too expensive in Australia.



Dude, stuff in Canada is quite expensive.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Dude, stuff in Canada is quite expensive.



I'm talking about the online store 
The international store goes to USA Canada and one other place. but when I buy from the Australian store it is like double the price


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> I don't at the moment... but I have an inkling that I will be getting a set for my birthday this Friday
> 
> It might be fun to start off with, seeing how bad I can be at it... but after a while I can imagine it just won;t be the same as Cubing because its exactly the same... every single time, whereas solving a cube is never the same twice :confused:








Got these for Birthday yesterday... I'm incredibly slow but like Cubing it's something to work at I suppose


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Got these for Birthday yesterday... I'm incredibly slow but like Cubing it's something to work at I suppose



do you know the other stacks?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 9, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> do you know the other stacks?



I didn't when I filmed this, but I do now  363 takes about 7 seconds and the cycle is around 30 seconds

Hoping for 333 sub 3.5, 363 sub 6 and Cycle sub 20 by the end of July. All consistently ofc


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 11, 2012)

I know HOW to do the stacks, and I've done them before (about 3.5 for 3-3-3, 5 for 3-6-3, 16 for cycle), but I've never owned my own set and don't really plan to.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 11, 2012)

I have never been interested in it, but my pb is like 12


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 12, 2012)

still waiting for mine to arrive, just bought it online 2 weeks ago


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 17, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> still waiting for mine to arrive, just bought it online 2 weeks ago



hopefully they come soon. Mine took ageeeeeees


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Hoping for 333 sub 3.5, 363 sub 6 and Cycle sub 20 by the end of July. All consistently ofc



Already had sub 3.5 333, sub 4.7 363 and 3 sub 15 cycles... starting to get bored already 

Not to mention one of them had a split in the bottom after just 3 days. Also a few College friends now have sets as well so I will probably keep doing it just to be faster than them


----------



## Endgame (Jun 28, 2012)

Speedstacking is stupid. Even if a set would be on sale for $1, I would only buy it provided I would receive a StackMat and StackTimer with it.


----------



## balloon6610 (Jun 28, 2012)

Endgame said:


> Speedstacking is stupid. Even if a set would be on sale for $1, I would only buy it provided I would receive a StackMat and StackTimer with it.



Any why exactly do you think is stupid ? i don't see speedstack is worthless , In fact i help me more calm and able to focus on things better. (Sorry for my grammar)


----------



## Endgame (Jun 28, 2012)

Seriously, speedstacking? Stacking some cups? Really? I always think these people are low-grade catering folks. 

Also, I love how Speed Stacks asks a crap load of money for a set of cups, because these cups have "minimized wind resistance"..
What's next? $40 for a set of 12 cups because they fit your hands? :fp


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Endgame said:


> Seriously, speedstacking? Stacking some cups? Really? I always think these people are low-grade catering folks.
> 
> Also, I love how Speed Stacks asks a crap load of money for a set of cups, because these cups have "minimized wind resistance"..
> What's next? $40 for a set of 12 cups because they fit your hands? :fp



I could say the same for cubing. (though i wouldn't)
"cubes really cubes? Why on earth would you want to spend all that time twisting a simple toy."


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! And I thought sport stacking was invented in order to give "special needs" children a sport they could compete in:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyilSOUOe-c


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 30, 2012)

I've had the cup thingys about 3 weeks now. Haven't even touched them in a week let alone take them out of their bag. If I'm honest I can't see myself doing it again.. Relatively speaking Cubing is just much better to do...

Random passerby : So... What do you do in your spare time?
Me : Stack cups
Random passerby : Riiight...*Yawn* F**ks off
Me : *Feel stupid and try to act relatively normal*

Ye... Nuff said :fp

Random passerby : So... What do you do in your spare time?
Me : Solve Rubik's Cubes
Random passerby : Wow, so you can actually solve it?
Me : Yes, it's not like it's difficult
Random passerby : Seriously, how long did it take you to learn?
Me : *insert time here*
Random passerby : How long does it take to solve?
Me : anything between *Insert lower bounds here* and *Insert upper bounds here* seconds

This is usually followed by them asking if you are fast.. a record holder or indeed what the record is... to their astonishment... pretty decent first conversation if I'm honest 

In almost any School/College situation this earns 'brownie points'  and for me was a massive ice breaker


----------



## CuberMan (Jul 1, 2012)

yup. mine just arrived.. LOL I just got pb sub 40 for 3-6-3 cycle XD Im noob. 


cubecraze1 said:


> hopefully they come soon. Mine took ageeeeeees





CuberMan said:


> still waiting for mine to arrive, just bought it online 2 weeks ago


----------



## Zubon (Jul 2, 2012)

I wanted a stackmat timer and they were selling a sport stacking set for around $10. I got it, kept the timer and threw the cups out.....

I just don't understand the appeal of sports stacking, in the same way as I don't understand why people practice the Rubik's magic.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 2, 2012)

I got a kit that had a timer in it, and that's how I found out about sport stacking. I used to be pretty good, sub-10 cycle and such. But then I hurt myself while stacking and lost a cup, and that ended it.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 6, 2012)

cuberkid10 said:


> I got a kit that had a timer in it, and that's how I found out about sport stacking. I used to be pretty good, sub-10 cycle and such. But then I hurt myself while stacking and lost a cup, and that ended it.



woah really?
Thats pretty good. i'm still a noob.


----------



## Tj2OY (Jul 7, 2012)

I used to but my cups cracked


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 13, 2012)

Sport Stacking is a lot like magic. Most people find it more intresting if you can solve a rubik's cube or different sizes like 7x7 in my opinon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 13, 2012)

I got a set for my birthday; my PB's are:
3-3-3: 3.70
3-6-3: 4.65
Cycle: 26.90 (I'm sure I've gotten faster times)
I hardly practice 3-3-3 and Cycle. I've got a spreadsheet where I put all my times in, and it plots a graph for me.


----------

